# Hay, bassists :>



## Internet Police Chief (Jan 12, 2009)

Where are all the bass players? Speak up, damn it!

Bass playan thread. What do you play, what guitar do you have, what song are you learning, etc.

Myself, I've got a blue Brownsville Electric 4-String. Currently learning Italian Leather Sofa by Cake (http://www.bassmasta.net/c/cake/101589.html). It's pretty easy, but it's still fun to play. :3


----------



## Equium (Jan 12, 2009)

*Waves paws*

I love my bass. I've been playing the same one for almost a decade... I'm not THE most avid of bassists though. I've tried my paw in around 4 different bands, all of them have collapsed (except the one I walked out of due to drug use).

I have a Ventura bass, similar to this one, (apologies for insane smallness of the pic). It's served me very well, and raised lots of money for the British Heart Foundation after we did some charity gigs which I was proudly involved with.

It helped me pass GCSE and IB Music and has played everything from Blur to System of a Down, from Edvard Grieg to Red Hot Chili Peppers.

It's still the only thing I can play. (Oh, and the glockenspiel, of course! XD)


----------



## Golse (Jan 12, 2009)

Oh hey, I just bought a bass, though it hasn't arrived yet.  But this thread might be a good place to ask for some advice.  What do you wish somebody had told you when you were just starting to learn it, that sort of thing.


----------



## Vore Writer (Jan 12, 2009)

Bassist right here. I got two Squiers, a four and a five string, and a Micheal-Kelly's four string acoustic. I also have a Crate amp and three pedals. A Digitech Wah, a Boss distortion, and a Nano-Clone Chorus. I've been playing for five years. I started out using a pick, but now I'm mostly finger. And I rarely do that slapping/popping bull shit.

As for songs; besides of bits of pieces, I don't know shit.


----------



## haynari (Jan 12, 2009)

hi. I am a bassist and singer. I can play primus, victor wooten, green day, rancid, nirvana, metallica, rush, megadeth, rhcp, the beatles. anything basicly. I have a hofner, a ibanez artcore custom, a hondo pro, a fender jazz fretless, and a gibson sg. all are 4 stringed.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jan 12, 2009)

Golse said:


> What do you wish somebody had told you when you were just starting to learn it, that sort of thing.



Biggest thing I can suggest is: don't get discouraged. You're going to fuck up. A _lot._


----------



## haynari (Jan 12, 2009)

Attorney At Lawl said:


> Biggest thing I can suggest is: don't get discouraged. You're going to fuck up. A _lot._


 
I know I fucked up a lot. The 3rd song that I ever learned on bass was too many puppies by primus. it is their easiest song but it involves power chords on a bass and lots of flamenco strumming and slapping.


----------



## Calligraphy (Jan 13, 2009)

Bass player here...I play a Traben Array 5-string, http://www.trabenbass.com/basses/lrg_array.html , I love playing Tool songs because their bass guitar player thinks about music the same way I do.( especially when it comes to time signatures, seriously don't ask I gave my band director a headache when he found out how I thought through music. )  Advice.....when playing bass muting is just about as important as what you're playing... you'll find that when you play on one string it tends to vibrate the others because the strings are so thick.

Oh I started on guitar and loved playing system of a down songs but once I started on bass I found the bass parts to their songs didn't fit that well on me for some reason.


----------



## haynari (Jan 13, 2009)

Tool fuckin owns!


----------



## PaulShepherd (Jan 13, 2009)

Even though I'm a drummer, bassists are cool. Keep up the groove!


----------



## haynari (Jan 13, 2009)

I can play guitar, bass, drums and sing.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jan 14, 2009)

haynari said:


> I know I fucked up a lot. The 3rd song that I ever learned on bass was too many puppies by primus. it is their easiest song but it involves power chords on a bass and lots of flamenco strumming and slapping.



Can you play "Welcome to This World"? That is my favorite song by them.


----------



## phorphaux (Jan 14, 2009)

always a bassist :3


----------



## Jack Chandler (Jan 15, 2009)

I'm a bassist.

I'm currently one class away from my music performance degree. I'm classically trained and I can read. I've written a handful of orchestral pieces featuring string bass, and I'm currently writing an orchestral bass piece with electric bass as the solo instrument.

I play on a 5 string Cort series bass, but I don't have the money to buy the upright bass that I want.  Much rather be playing on a 5 string Jazz Fretless Fender, but Im poor lol.

I currently work as a contract musician with a local jazz band, and we blow up a local restaurant with chord changes and improv every other friday. I also rock out at my church with some of the most talented guys i've ever heard, and were currently working on releasing a CD.


----------



## Tiarhlu (Jan 15, 2009)

I'm not only a bassist, I'm a tubaist. 

But anyhow, I play a Traben. I actually don't know the model because I don't pay much attention to that stuff unless I'm shopping for something specific, but it's the one that costs about $400. 4-strings. I also have a Dean 5-string that is still for sale. 

I really just practice scales and my technique. I'll learn a song if someone wants to do one, but otherwise I really don't know what to do. My experience with music has always been to just play what's on the paper up until recently. This whole learning songs thing is a new concept.  Actually, just reading the part is still most of what I do since I'm playing in jazz band where I have a prewritten part on nearly every song. 

I can't slap to save my life, and it drives me absolutely insane how EVERY single bass player at Guitar Center just sits there and slaps. It's like they can't do anything else.


----------



## haynari (Jan 16, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> Can you play "Welcome to This World"? That is my favorite song by them.


 
yes actually. It is one of their weirder songs. then again they are primus so most of their songs are weird but this is not as hard as the toys go winding down or is it luck for one reason : speed. les plays with only 2 fingers and doesn't slap and or pop in the toys go winding down and it is played in quick galloping triplets and sometimes quads if he does it fast enough.


----------



## Sedit (Jan 16, 2009)

Well, I play rhythm guitar first, but bass is a close, close second.  I also play other instruments, and sing.  I play various forms of metal....mostly black and death metal w/ strong doses of gothic/symphonic added in (even moreso these days)

My bass rig consists of:
-BC Rich Warbeast Custom w/ dual EMG MMHZ pick-ups, and an EMG BQS dual band active EQ
-Brice fretless 6-string bass w/ EMG 45CS bridge pick-up and EMG 45TW neck pick-up, and EMG BQS set-up

-Ibanez Phat-Head Bass Overdrive pedal
-Boss CEB-3 Bass Chorus pedal
-Behringer NR-100 Noise Gate pedal
-Rocktron 310 Compressor/Limiter rack mount unit

-Gallien Krueger BL600 head w/ overdrive (main amp)
-Peavey T-Max (secondary amp)

-customized Behringer 4x10 speaker cabinet (tweeter always off)

You can hear some of my stuff here:
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1897493/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1856993/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1378341/

pics of my rig:


----------



## Tiarhlu (Jan 17, 2009)

Is that a custom fret inlay on the B.C. Rich? I've seen those before, but without anything but dots.


----------



## GatodeCafe (Jan 17, 2009)

I'm a bass player. I've got a cheap-ass four string rogue bass. Like, the cheapest one they have. Good intonation though, so I can't complain. And the tone's not half bad. I slap the motherfucker like a bitch done me wrong.


----------



## Sedit (Jan 17, 2009)

Tiarhlu said:


> Is that a custom fret inlay on the B.C. Rich? I've seen those before, but without anything but dots.



nah...the Warbeast Trace comes with that....how it got it's name, actually.  Supposedly they represent tracer bullets


----------



## Anubis16 (Jan 24, 2009)

I'm a bassist.  I play mostly prog rock and do a ton of improv.  I play a 2008 American Standard Jazz Bass, black body, black pickguard, maple fingerboard.  

Here's a clip of me doing a quick solo, not my best, but it shows some of my shred stuff near the end.  

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1918290


----------



## Lyxen (Jan 25, 2009)

i play bass,, olp musicman knock off,... wikkid sweet with the dean markley humbukker,,, get like 50 sounds from it,,, i never really played any bands cept the strokes.... i play my own style which i call furry,,, bit of freejazz n' blues.... some dance halfsteps too.


----------



## haynari (Jan 26, 2009)

Most of the songs I have been playing with my band are not that bass oriented though because our guitarist is just a musical genius and i can't get anything to fit with his guitar lines aside from incredibly simple licks. even so I am hoping that I can make at least one or 2 bass oriented songs for my next album.


----------

